
Lost Terminal:How do you learn to be human if there's no-one around to teach you - 0atman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3bDE9kszMc&list=PL95NP4bDITAln7fq-cCqzOFE15UvVthuL
======
0atman
I'd love to know what people think! I'm writing season 2 now (release date
October 5th), so feedback VERY welcome :-)

